# Benalmadena schools and quiet areas



## dionbez (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all, we are moving to Benalmadena at the end of this year and I am looking for an international school for my son who will start year 10. What would you recommend and why?:help: What area would you consider a quiet area to live in?:help:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dionbez said:


> Hi all, we are moving to Benalmadena at the end of this year and I am looking for an international school for my son who will start year 10. What would you recommend and why?:help: What area would you consider a quiet area to live in?:help:


The British College in Torremuelle (on the outskirts of Benalmadena) http://www.thebritishcollege.com/es/nuestro-colegio.aspx My children went there, its strict, its successful and the children loved it. And Torremuelle is a great place to live too!

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

International Schools change so quickly from month to month never mind years! 
There are other schools in the Benalmadena area. Benalmadena International College in Torrequebrada (alot of families seem to live there) & Sunnyview in Torremolinos. My children will be going into Year 8 & Year 13 in September. Torremuelle would be way too quiet for my tastes ie. there is nowt there! But each to their own. I really think a visit yourself to each school. Speak to the Principal's, don't be sold by whatever you are being told most of what you hear is basically a sales pitch. Go with your gut & what you can actually see!! Best of luck.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

dionbez said:


> Hi all, we are moving to Benalmadena at the end of this year and I am looking for an international school for my son who will start year 10. What would you recommend and why?:help: What area would you consider a quiet area to live in?:help:


Just thought. Year 10? Start of (I)GCSEs?? How academic is your son? It is my understanding (from my daughter) that the British College will only be using the Cambridge Examination Boards exams for their IGCSEs & will be scrapping the Edexcel alternatives. Cambridge is notoriously more challenging than Edexcel: believe me we know! This might be something worth querying when you are making your enquiries. At the end of the day I have yet to be asked what examination board did she use, just how many passes she got!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> Just thought. Year 10? Start of (I)GCSEs?? How academic is your son? It is my understanding (from my daughter) that the British College will only be using the Cambridge Examination Boards exams for their IGCSEs & will be scrapping the Edexcel alternatives. Cambridge is notoriously more challenging than Edexcel: believe me we know! This might be something worth querying when you are making your enquiries. At the end of the day I have yet to be asked what examination board did she use, just how many passes she got!



I didnt think the British College ever used Edexel?? (They have that board at Sunnyview, in Torremolinos.) When mine went there we had the same issue for my son (he was 15) due to the timing, but the cambridge IGCSEs dont use course work towards the results - just the exam. He came out with 11 passes!! No A*s, but all were above Cs - even maths lol!!!!

I love the British College, but also Sunny view in Torremolinos has a good reputation http://www.sunnyviewschool.com/

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> International Schools change so quickly from month to month never mind years!
> There are other schools in the Benalmadena area. Benalmadena International College in Torrequebrada (alot of families seem to live there) & Sunnyview in Torremolinos. My children will be going into Year 8 & Year 13 in September. Torremuelle would be way too quiet for my tastes ie. there is nowt there! But each to their own. I really think a visit yourself to each school. Speak to the Principal's, don't be sold by whatever you are being told most of what you hear is basically a sales pitch. Go with your gut & what you can actually see!! Best of luck.


 Torremuelle is quiet, but thats what the OP asked for - we loved it. It wasnt so much quiet as just easy! A couple of shops, a couple of bars, a couple of hyotels close to the sea, close to the campo, close to the main roads, a train station at the top and within walking distance of Benal - it suited us really well - the kids could and did walk to school. The School in Torrequabrada didnt have a good reputation when we were there, nor did St Anthonys in Fuengirola. I was always guided by this http://www.nabss.org/index.php/en/schools, they are the overseeing body. But also I used to watch the kids going in and out of the schools to get an idea. Watch how they behave etc

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> I didnt think the British College ever used Edexel?? (They have that board at Sunnyview, in Torremolinos.) When mine went there we had the same issue for my son (he was 15) due to the timing, but the cambridge IGCSEs dont use course work towards the results - just the exam. He came out with 11 passes!! No A*s, but all were above Cs - even maths lol!!!!
> 
> I love the British College, but also Sunny view in Torremolinos has a good reputation Welcome to Sunny View School, Torremolinos
> 
> Jo xxx


The British College certainly do Edexcel at the minute, both IGCSE & Alevel. Cambridge IGCSEs do have coursework. There is a coursework option. My daughter took her Cambridge IGCSEs at an International outside of Spain and was not given that option! Just extra exams! But it does exist.
Like I said all change next school year as far as I am aware re; examination boards. Certainly something worth considering when enrolling your child.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> Torremuelle is quiet, but thats what the OP asked for - we loved it. It wasnt so much quiet as just easy! A couple of shops, a couple of bars, a couple of hyotels close to the sea, close to the campo, close to the main roads, a train station at the top and within walking distance of Benal - it suited us really well - the kids could and did walk to school. The School in Torrequabrada didnt have a good reputation when we were there, nor did St Anthonys in Fuengirola. I was always guided by this Schools in Spain | Nabss, they are the overseeing body. But also I used to watch the kids going in and out of the schools to get an idea. Watch how they behave etc
> 
> Jo xxx


The kids going in and out of a school aren't the ones teaching your children or managing the place!
The students past and present I have met from both the British College & Sunnyview (I haven't met any from Benalmadena Int College) have been really great kids. Both my kids have very positive experiences within their peer groups. & some of the teachers are very dedicated.
& I think "didn't" in past tense "have a good reputation" is just that, passed? Like I said from my wealth of experience with International Schools the only thing you can bank on is unpredictability! Oh and lack of value for money!!
NABSS will be hearing from me before I leave!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> The kids going in and out of a school aren't the ones teaching your children or managing the place!



No, but they're the ones who will be "rubbing shoulders" with our kids. They're the ambassadors of the school, they're the ones who reflect the quality and calibre of the school in general. Lets face it, would you want to send your children to a school where the students pile out, swearing, fighting, aggressively causing trouble?? Or to a school where they come out laughing, presentable, being friendly and generally content looking. 

To me that is important! 

I have several friends whose children went to and are attending Sunnyview (NABSS approved). mine went to The British College, Benalmadena (NABSS approved). Both were and apparently continue to be excellent schools, which are run by good, qualified head teachers, with excellent staff - what more could you want?? I know there were some rumours re the qualifications of the head master at the Torrequebrada school and I've known past pupils at that school who didnt strike me as well educated (NOT NABSS approved)

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> No, but they're the ones who will be "rubbing shoulders" with our kids. They're the ambassadors of the school, they're the ones who reflect the quality and calibre of the school in general. Lets face it, would you want to send your children to a school where the students pile out, swearing, fighting, aggressively causing trouble?? Or to a school where they come out laughing, presentable, being friendly and generally content looking.
> 
> To me that is important!
> 
> ...


Mmm! Well I know one or two come out with a ciggie in their hands still wearing the school uniform. That was an eye opener for my 2! 
That a side. The children are not the problem, quite the opposite. Lovely bunch, actually.
My kids have never experienced any real bullying first or second hand & all kids swear! I found out last night my daughter can even swear in Polish (as well as every other language under the sun; the joys of an International education!). 
Good to mediocre academically I would say. & please don't get me started on the facilities, or lack of. "Excellent" Not in my opinion. Which is a shame because there are a couple of stand out teachers. 
To get back to the OPs question. You are coming to this area, you have more or less 3 choices re; schools, they all have their good and bad points I am sure. Its not like you are bringing a little one. As long as his options are on offer, he knuckles down himself, I am sure he will be fine whatever school he attends. From my daughter's inside info they all sound much of a much to us! (Except for the examination board business; which is a bridge we will be crossing Sept 2016).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> Mmm! Well I know one or two come out with a ciggie in their hands still wearing the school uniform. That was an eye opener for my 2!
> That a side. The children are not the problem, quite the opposite. Lovely bunch, actually.
> My kids have never experienced any real bullying first or second hand & all kids swear! I found out last night my daughter can even swear in Polish (as well as every other language under the sun; the joys of an International education!).
> Good to mediocre academically I would say. & please don't get me started on the facilities, or lack of. "Excellent" Not in my opinion. Which is a shame because there are a couple of stand out teachers.
> To get back to the OPs question. You are coming to this area, you have more or less 3 choices re; schools, they all have their good and bad points I am sure. Its not like you are bringing a little one. As long as his options are on offer, he knuckles down himself, I am sure he will be fine whatever school he attends. From my daughter's inside info they all sound much of a much to us! (Except for the examination board business; which is a bridge we will be crossing Sept 2016).



Of course kids swear and some smoke - I'm talking about the overall behaviour. 

One things for sure, I regret the day we had to leave Spain. Taking my daughter out of the British College was the biggest mistake I've ever made. A brilliant school to a local high school in the UK - no comparison and my daughter was once predicted/destined to do as well as her brother and get 11 IGCSEs - she got 2 low grade GSCEs in the local high school here in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> Of course kids swear and some smoke - I'm talking about the overall behaviour.
> 
> One things for sure, I regret the day we had to leave Spain. Taking my daughter out of the British College was the biggest mistake I've ever made. A brilliant school to a local high school in the UK - no comparison and my daughter was once predicted/destined to do as well as her brother and get 11 IGCSEs - she got 2 low grade GSCEs in the local high school here in the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


& I believe overall behaviour has more to do with their upbringing at home. I would be damned if any school would take credit for how fab & well behaved my kids are! 
There are one or two kids leaving the British College of their own free will due to lack of a tutor, half way through their chosen A level. They are enrolling in another 6th form. 
We started worry ourselves as another tutor was fired only days after being hired. Looks like we have dodged the bullet and another long standing member of staff has stepped in for next school year.
My daughter has been very lucky with her 2 tutors (for 4 Alevels) have been very dedicated. My daughter in turn as been equally dedicated we are hoping for good results. 
I am sure if you spoke to parents at the other schools you would get as many mixed opinions as on here. Best the OP sees for himself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> & I believe overall behaviour has more to do with their upbringing at home. I would be damned if any school would take credit for how fab & well behaved my kids are!



I agree with that one!!! However, choosing a good school is part of a parents responsibilities, who they find to mix with etc - their peers are also important, altho generally they seek out like minded friends!! My youngest daughter had to go to the local high school (not my choice) when we returned to the UK and immediately fell into the UKs "laid back" attitude. I always remember her first week. She was amazed how behind the class was compared to Spain and so she didnt bother to work - she'd done it all already in. The result was she didnt bother at all and the school simply told me that she was a young person and could chose not to work if she so wished. So she didnt and now she's the owner of 2 GCSEs and occasionally goes to college, where she's about to fail her re-sits

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> I agree with that one!!! However, choosing a good school is part of a parents responsibilities, who they find to mix with etc - their peers are also important, altho generally they seek out like minded friends!! My youngest daughter had to go to the local high school (not my choice) when we returned to the UK and immediately fell into the UKs "laid back" attitude. I always remember her first week. She was amazed how behind the class was compared to Spain and so she didnt bother to work - she'd done it all already in. The result was she didnt bother at all and the school simply told me that she was a young person and could chose not to work if she so wished. So she didnt and now she's the owner of 2 GCSEs and occasionally goes to college, where she's about to fail her re-sits
> 
> Jo xxx


UK has a laid back attitude to education?? Does it?! That surely depends on the school in question. As for the school in Spain being ahead I find it hard to believe with such a lack of resources and facilities available to teach the entire UK curriculum in an interesting rounded way. 
Again I suppose it depends on the next school you send your child to how favourably, or not, the International education in Spain compares. & it also would depend on your point of reference as to what you think is acceptable or "excellent & brilliant".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> UK has a laid back attitude to education?? Does it?! That surely depends on the school in question. As for the school in Spain being ahead I find it hard to believe with such a lack of resources and facilities available to teach the entire UK curriculum in an interesting rounded way.
> Again I suppose it depends on the next school you send your child to how favourably, or not, the International education in Spain compares. & it also would depend on your point of reference as to what you think is acceptable or "excellent & brilliant".


Yes the UK has a disgusting attitude to education IMO. Theres little discipline, little competition, little guidance and too much reliance on a childs desire and far too much concern with "self worth" and their inner most thoughts. I once suggested detention for my youngest because she wouldnt do her homework and the teacher was horrified at my suggestion. Apparently they dont believe in detention, only voluntary catchup sessions. "Young people must be allowed freedom to make their own choices"!! Indeed, but some choices require adult intervention IMO!!!!

My older two went to private and are great, my middle one went to state and came out with nothing at all - in fact she barely attended school from 14, altho she's the one doing really well now cos she lied to her employer and was competent enough to make it work and has had promotion after promotion. My son has started his own business and my youngest, the one I'm talking about here used to have ambitions of being a journalist, but now says that she wants to claim benefits - its easier - I'm sure she'll change her mind when she has to pay me rent or leave lol !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..... anyway, we're digressing somewhat lol!!! Schools in Spain | Nabss is a good starting place to find schools, followed by an official visit, a few "watches" and some recommendations! and mine are "The British College" and "Sunnyview" in the area requested by the OP

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Well this is the opposite opinion to my dear friend who's children attend Epsom College. She was shocked by the poor quality of the international education they received (& the cost!) in the 2 years they spent overseas. British is best as far as she is concerned!
My daughter attended a state school for one school year many moons ago when I was pregnant with my son. It was the same school me and her dad had attended. Salt of the earth folk, like my good self!, and a lovely experience. My daughter still stays in touch with a lot of her former classmates and will see them this Summer. Some are studying A levels and some Btechs. All left with decent GCSEs & ambition. There is some positivity out there.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> ..... anyway, we're digressing somewhat lol!!! Schools in Spain | Nabss is a good starting place to find schools, followed by an official visit, a few "watches" and some recommendations! and mine are "The British College" and "Sunnyview" in the area requested by the OP
> 
> Jo xxx


Just a tad..........................& don't forget the British International College. & my view with regards NABSS, as I have stated time and time again, it is simply a contact list and not to confused with any sort of accreditation organisation!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> Just a tad..........................& don't forget the British International College. & my view with regards NABSS, as I have stated time and time again, it is simply a contact list and not to confused with any sort of accreditation organisation!!


If thats the one in Torrequebrada, I couldnt recommend it

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> If thats the one in Torrequebrada, I couldnt recommend it
> 
> Jo xxx


Is that from personal experience? Or rumours? With all due respect you don't have children at any of the schools and you haven't for some time? Things do change. & from what my daughter has told me very few of her peer groups parents would describe any school in Benalmadena (surrounding areas) as either "excellent or brilliant"!
They are what they are; businesses. There is a fingers and toes crossed feel as to whether your child will get a good teacher that year, but that is a common theme at International schools. We have had our share of good & bad luck! & again the facilities are well below par. In fact they aren't as good as the state school I attended in the early to mid 80's! So just how bad do you have to be to be rejected by NABSS or is it just a case of paying your subs?!
& just for the record I am recommending no school! The OP needs to go and make up his own mind after a visit to all the schools available.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> Is that from personal experience? Or rumours? With all due respect you don't have children at any of the schools and you haven't for some time? Things do change. & from what my daughter has told me very few of her peer groups parents would describe any school in Benalmadena (surrounding areas) as either "excellent or brilliant"!
> They are what they are; businesses. There is a fingers and toes crossed feel as to whether your child will get a good teacher that year, but that is a common theme at International schools. We have had our share of good & bad luck! & again the facilities are well below par. In fact they aren't as good as the state school I attended in the early to mid 80's! So just how bad do you have to be to be rejected by NABSS or is it just a case of paying your subs?!
> & just for the record I am recommending no school! The OP needs to go and make up his own mind after a visit to all the schools available.



I've just spoken to a friend who's boys are still at the British College and she is singing its praises - loves it!! She says there was an issue with a maths teacher last year, but thats been sorted, this concerned her as her son is very gifted at maths. She is very academic herself and doesnt have much time for Edexel, preferring the more difficult Cambridge, which she took when she was at school. Her only criticism is that her sons year now has 30 children in it and it needs a third class to accommodate them all - the head mistress has insisted on waiting to do this til the summer holidays. My friends final comment was that the IGCSE and A level results continue to be fantastic

as for the Torrequebrada school, its not rumour and its something I'm not prepared to discuss on the forum. I dont know if the situation has been resolved, but I'm not in a position to recommend it nonetheless.

NABSS insist on correctly qualified teachers, and good facilities and equipment to the standard you would expect in the UK



Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> I've just spoken to a friend who's boys are still at the British College and she is singing its praises - loves it!! She says there was an issue with a maths teacher last year, but thats been sorted, this concerned her as her son is very gifted at maths. She is very academic herself and doesnt have much time for Edexel, preferring the more difficult Cambridge, which she took when she was at school. Her only criticism is that her sons year now has 30 children in it and it needs a third class to accommodate them all - the head mistress has insisted on waiting to do this til the summer holidays. My friends final comment was that the IGCSE and A level results continue to be fantastic
> 
> as for the Torrequebrada school, its not rumour and its something I'm not prepared to discuss on the forum. I dont know if the situation has been resolved, but I'm not in a position to recommend it nonetheless.
> 
> ...



You have demonstrated the point I made earlier lots of differing opinions will be floating around. Best the OP see for himself.

As for not wanting to discuss anything on this forum I have also been very restrained in the information I have given out. The tales I could tell..........!!

Anyhoo! 

Not everyone is academically 'gifted' and as the British College has no outlet such as DT etc. for those who are more hands on in their learning style, to abolish a less stringent examination board seems narrow minded. 

Just asked my daughter about the A level results. Her comment was "it is a microcosm of society, you have really smart people and you have some not so smart. But there are kids who failed last year and are resitting again this year." Apparently last years (I)GCSE results were the best they'd ever had (incl. Edexcel!) but A levels not so much! 

NABSS standards are questionable at best! I think I have said all I need to say on that. 

Best of luck to the OP & his family. Everything else aside the kids are smashing. A credit to their parents.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> You have demonstrated the point I made earlier lots of differing opinions will be floating around. Best the OP see for himself.
> ...................


 Indeed, but recommendations were asked for in this particular area lol. The rest is up to him

Jo xxx


----------

